# Kabooki kid. day 144.. beautiful baby boys.. pics pg 6



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so.. i figured it was time to start one of these for my precious kabooki!

She's a FF yearling. Bred to La Rue's HHC Zodan ( which is the full brother to kabooki's sire's dam)


her udder started coming in about two weeks ago and is getting big FAST!

so here are pictures from january.. she was about 6 weeks preggers and one of her aunt, wynonna as a ff yearling.. wonder why i'm anxious?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

and from the 7th of april.

I'm thinking one 

of course i'd love two :girl: :girl: 
but.. how lucky would that be...ha

the breeder get's first doe kid.. i get second

anyone interested in a pack wether? I'm willing to train it


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

since she has abit to go and she is a deep doe - she could be hiding twins easily


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

yes... she could have twins in there.. :wink: ..she looks good SDK.... :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

really? I'd love to get twins.. I'd weigh her but my scale has been "repo'd"


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

I say twins!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

Twin :girl: :girl: !!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

yes SDK...LOL she can hide two in there....sorry the scale was repo'ed...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

lol.. its cool about the scale.. i kind of shanghai'd it.

i've never had a full standard kid for me.. well. we had a fat old nubian.. and she had two.. and her belly almost drug..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - how many do you think?*

i got a rear snapshot on kabooki today. the look on her face is priceless.. i loves her

i also have one of her and me... conversing after i got off work too..my friend said i looked like a goatie OBGYN


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 126.. lost the plug.. ooo boy!!*

kabooki lost her plug yesterday.. so I have a feeling she'll kid on the closer side towards may 1st 2nd or 3rd. which would be totally awesome because then i could show her at fair!!!

her udder is growing mega fast! too


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 126.. lost the plug.. ooo boy!!*

she is so purty...  ....and yes her udder is really coming along......... :wink: :greengrin:

OBGYN...that outfit does make you look professional....... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 126.. lost the plug.. ooo boy!!*

LOL i work at my old 4h leaders vet as a boarding kennels tech.. its sooo "fun" but it keeps the goaties fed


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 126.. lost the plug.. ooo boy!!*

hey .......that is neat.....I bet you learn alot there to......... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 126.. lost the plug.. ooo boy!!*

Good luck! She's definitely coming in nicely. My lamancha Meg who kidded as a FF this year was such a drama queen!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 128... getting closer*

going to get more pictures of kabooki today.. the poor thing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 128... getting closer*

Love to see more pics.... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 128... getting closer*

okay, here she is on day 128.. poor thing is miserable! and keeping weight on her is getting increasingly difficult.

crossing my fingers for :girl: :girl: :boy: ( i wouldn't mind a boy.. i could find him a home somewhere)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 128... getting closer*

she is getting bigger.... I will think pink..... :girl: :girl: :girl:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 128... getting closer*

Looking nice!!! Hoping for :girl: :girl: :girl: :boy: !!! :clap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

well, we're on day 139 today and the poor thing is miserable!!

I did shave her belly , tail and tried to get the hair on her udder and legs... :roll:

but her ligs are really low, udder is nowhere near full at all, she's only been nibbling here and there at food, except for the hay of course... freakin cow kabooki!!

I did get kicked by a baby today.. and i felt a head..

anywho.. the breeder said it's looking like her teats are out too far, and she might have to be replaced *gasp!*

but here's some pictures..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

and this picture.. i think stacey may be right.. she could easily have two monsters..

oh and i got an update on kabooki's mom ( who almost died if i didn't mention this prior)
she had a normal doe kid.. a kabooki clone.. and the vet removed a 20 pound dead kid... momma almost died but she's pulled through now thankfully!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

why does the breeder have a say in if she is "replaced" or not :scratch:

I see nothing wrong with her udder. Never judge the udder till it is full a couple weeks after kidding! It can change quite a bit.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

That is interesting she would replace her. . . sounds like you don't want that. Do you have a say if you still want her and not a replacement? Just curious. . .

She is looking good! I say :girl: :boy: Hoping for an easy delivery! Her poor mom!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

I think her udder will look very nice once filled....and she looks to have :boy: :girl: in there.

That is awful that her dam went thru that...my goodness, a 20# kid :shocked:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

stacey and olivia.. this breeder has been breeding for at least 36 years.. she's been a judge..

but her sale policy states that if a doe has an udder that scores under VG, or has a big flaw, she will replace it, no option there. she also guarantees a top 1/3 placement in any class. she doesn't want animals in her name that are below her standards, i know i wouldn't if i had animals like hers :drool:

she would let me keep her if i return papers, and she would give me a new doe in her place, since i paid for a show doe. but i completely understand her points of view on it, and i respect her alot! she's my mancha mentor.

I sent her new pictures of kabooki's progress and she pointed out more things that could be a potential issue with the udder

"At this time I have 3 potential concerns:
teat placement appears set too far to outer edge of udder; rear udder is not blending into arch (there is a drop there) ; and fore is not extending enough forward. The only serious faults would be if she does not fill that rear drop, or lacks fore-udder. Teat placement won't tank her, is just a few points on scorecard. Cannot tell what it will look like w/in a week or 2, but those things hopefully will change. Her dam and both grand dams all have excellent mammaries.
Let's cross our fingers!

so the chances of a replacement are slim... but.. i'm not getting any hopes up for anhything right now.. just looking forward to milk and little earless wonders


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

yea.. i was sooo freaking when she first told me about kaboodle ( kabooki's mom).. she didn't eat for like.. 12 days.. and they had IV's in her


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

so, after talking with my family it's official

If kabooki has a boy, he's going to stay with us, and were going to pack train him, since we're always out and about somewhere


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

I do not understand, Why would you have to return the papers on her?

I have been doing this for a long time, not 35 years but still long enough to know that you will not always have a perfect goat every time. If she thinks that her goats are always going to be in the top of all her classes, that is a little hard to say. I do not care what score card you sue, not all judges the exact same on them. So what does she do with them if they are not "PERFECT"?

I think sometimes it takes them a year or so and when you give up on one that might end up being to best you could ever have.

I really like her.

Her coat looks a little rough. Is she getting enough Copper? She sure does love you, you can tell. She looks like she is asa sweet as ever.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

i know why she does what she does, and its cool with me

kabooki is spoiled rotten...she gets grain everyday and copper and calicium every other.. she gets free choice hay and pellets ( which no one else does! i can't afford to!)

but i went on a trip for about 4 days.. and my sister who fed ( who is ... an idiot!) didn't give her any grain and only a half pound of pellets so she went way out of condition... she's getting back though


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

I'm just guessing she kills the ones that are not good enough? Tough lady. . . I could never, ever kill one of my goats, or anyone else's for that matter.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

So.. did you actually raise this doe from a weaning ...up til now?

this is the way ...I see it ..you are putting alot of money and time.. into feeding ...raising ....vaccines...grooming...wormings .....licing....ect....and bonding with that pretty doe..and she has bonded and loves you...................to have to give her up.... and... or ....lose the paperwork ....because the breeder doesn't approve.... :scratch: 
...it's like ....how many does.... will you have to go through.... before....the breeder allows you to keep her ....or a different doe...and her paperwork......Alot of time and money is involved..... 
you raise her....she doesn't approve....She gets the doe back and the papers..... if the doe ends up being good after all ....she has a raised doe.....and the registration....to breed her and show her... for herself :scratch: :hug: Kinda sounds strange.... :help: I am sorry SDK ... that is just how I see it......I hope I didn't offend you..... :hug:

The does udder... looks good to me..... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

olivia: I'm sorry but where the heck did you get that idea?? she sells them to people who want home milkers... she's not some evil breeder who kills things she doesn't like.

I just bought kabooki in january.. I was originally planning on getting a doe kid from this breeder but she offered kabooki instead because her dam was bred to the same buck.

In the 36 years she's been breeding she's only replaced 3 animals, so it's not a common occurence.. but she does it because she doesn't want animals in her herd name that are below her standards.. If i had the consitent quality she has, I would totally do the same thing.. If your paying for a show doe, you should get a show doe.. i spent 400 dollars on a 9 month old doe i want to be able to show, and show well , as much as i like kabooki, if she doesn't meet the standards ( which is highly unlikely, as i keep stating...) then i will respect the breeders wishes and work with her..

I can KEEP KABOOKI as a "pet" with no papers if she does need to be replaced, and i get a new doe in her place for show.

the major concerns with her udder are the lack of a fore udder ( right now) lack of rear height, and the teats.. she's on day 140... so were not jumping to conclusions.. but usually my does are all pretty well bagged up by now.. as are the breeders.. I mean. look at wynonna, her aunt on the first page.. she was a FF yearling in that picture.. so.. me and the breeder are playing the waiting game to see what happens


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

SDK.... I respect...your decisions ..if it doesn't happen ..that often ...then .....I can understand now ...where the breeder and you are coming from.... Good luck on the show Doe.....hoping for you the best..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

I actually want a buck kid.. so i can get my pack training started now that my family is into it...

i wouldn't mind :girl: :girl: :boy: .. then i get one of each


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*



> i wouldn't mind :girl: :girl: :boy: .. then i get one of each


 there ya go.....I will pray for :girl: :girl: :boy: for you.... ray:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

lol sarah ( goat happy) said she was gonna pray for :boy: :boy:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

hmmmmmmm...... :scratch: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

some odd form of reverse prayer?

who knows...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

must be ...LOL :wink:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

Because that is what a lot of other breeders do. Read about it in the big time dairy goat books. You said she is a big time dairy goat breeder, so I came to that conclusion. Some kill buck kids right as they are born by drowning in a water bucket. Now that is sick.

Good to know she doesn't kill them.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

looks like she will be giving kids soon! She is a nice looking girl


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

I understand the pov of the breeder, but I think she's going about it in a strange sort of way. If it were me, I'd sell the does with papers pending, and provided they pass her inspection, finalise the papers, and perhaps charge you the balance between home milker and show doe then.

A few hypothetical questions - I just want to make it clear from the offset I'm not attacking you or the breeder, I'm just curious as to how she works this system, and wanting to understand it better.

if she is not up to standard, and you keep her as a milker, but give the papers back, do you still get a papered show doe for free? That seems unfair on behalf of the breeder, since you've got two does for the price of one (or maybe one and a half does for the price of one, since you'd have one papered and one unpapered).

if she is not up to standard, and you send her back, and you get a papered show doe for free ... do you get any sort of compensation for the amount of money, time and emotion you have invested in this doe? that seems unfair to you because you have to put all the time, money and emotion again into a new doe. so you are 'paying' twice in that regard

if the breeder decides she is up to standard, and then you take her to some shows, and you get a bad judge who doesnt place her, does the breeder replace her? does she need to be unplaced at a certain number of shows or just one? cos everyone knows you can get poor judges sometimes

if she needs to be replaced at kidding, because the udder isnt up to standard, and you decide to give her back to the breeder, who keeps the kid?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

keren:

i am given the option of keeping the doe without papers or returning her.. If i keep her it counts as compensation for the time and money. Either way i still get a new doe to replace her in the show string

She knows alot of the judges, I would think we'd talk about it before we decided in that case.. most lamancha shows around here are really big.. so top three could be anwhere from first to prolly 10th no problem


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

thanks SDK, much appreciated :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*

so we had some more nice white goop today out of kabooki.. so we're getting closer..


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*



SDK said:


> so we had some more nice white goop today out of kabooki.. so we're getting closer..


sounds good :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 140.. white discharge..*

had some more goop today... i wish she'd just pop!!

she was hot and miserable .. so she got a hair cut and is much happier


----------



## shadycreekgoats (Mar 23, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 140.. white discharge..*

I hope she has twins!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

well yesterday we had goop galore.. but ligs still

this morning (th) she had less goop but much lower ligs... her udder is still fairly small though..

here's pics from yeterday.. all shaved up.. On the off chance i may get to show her..


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 139.. low ligs.. pics last post*



SDK said:


> olivia: I'm sorry but where the heck did you get that idea?? she sells them to people who want home milkers... she's not some evil breeder who kills things she doesn't like.


 You know, I was thinking that same as Olivia, I thought maybe she butchered them.

I say she will be having babies soon.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

Sounds like a very responsible breeder who really cares about the people that buy from her! :thumb: Hope she has those babies soon for ya!!!!!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

my friend just checked up on her... just moaning and groaning.. but still no udder


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

wow.....still nothing.....She must be driving you totally bonkers....hang in there SDK ....stop hanging in there Kabooki..kid already....Kabooki is a pretty doe... :hug:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

loll my friend is a liar!! i justgot back from the goats and kabooki's udder is double what it was yesterday and her ligs are sunk ... getting the pics up now


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

kabooki is miserable!!! is she wasn't pregnant i'd flick her nose like a booger!!

i tried to get a picture of her low ligs and tummy.. but .. didn't work with her shiny sunscreened self!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

aaannnd udder shot..

one from earlier and one from today


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

shes looking good! :girl: :girl: :boy:

looks like she likes the hay! you cant even see her face!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

She'll hold out a few more days....that udder will be tripled in size by 146!


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

:girl: :girl: :boy:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

oh dooont even jynx me.. 146!!!! i want them like.. now!!

the breeder says since mom had that issues this year, if she goes past 147 to induce her.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

Kabooki looks terrific. I'll bet she kids before our Nadine. :clap:

It looks very warm there. Not sure where Yucaipa is, exactly. :scratch: I'm in Fresno, so we understand hot weather.

Best wishes for happy healthy babies and happy healthy mom. :hi5:

Anna


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

Oohhh those babies will be here soon - can't wait!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

tremayne-

Yucaipa is about an hour west of palm springs, an hour south of victorville, and (supposed to be) an hour and a half east of LA..but traffic sucks

were right up against the san andreas fault too, so i've had some special earthquake experiences...like rolling down the stairs in my computer chair and being shook out of bed ( which is like.. 3 feet off the [email protected]

its really nice though... its always in the 100's for summer, which i love and all the critters hate

still waiting.. no other changes


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki - due 5/3/09 - day 142.. ligs are way low*

I'mm really thinking i may get kids early tomorrow morning

she hasn't eaten like anything... just nibbling.. annd i can wrap my whole hand around the tailhead annd she's got goop.. not as much as when kidding is happening.. but a fair amount.

my friend is checking her until 12.. and the i should be there at 6

of course.. it's supposed to rain, and i have a friend coming from fresno at 9.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

she sounds really close..... :wink: :hug:


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

Your friend from Fresno will be bringing the rain along. This has been a pretty serious storm up here, especially for May. It's been great. Every little drop of water is a good thing.

Best of luck for a perfect delivery for your girl. :thumbup:

Looking forward to Kabooki kids. :hi5:

Anna


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

uploading pictures now


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

ok .. these pictures are from 12.. when i went at 6 i forgot my phone.. so no piccies.. but i'm pretty excited for earless wonders

you know something is up when the goat doesn't finish the grain WITH molasses... or their huge bucket of alfalfa...


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

i had to add this.. too funny not too..

my "big man" lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

she's looking close!

btw- does kabooki have sunburn? looks like she's been trying to get that tan!-- might want to dab of sunblock on her.

looks hot there..you said it can get to the 100's???? ugh...its getting really hot here now...75 and I'm just melting....those clippers I ordered will hopefully keep the goats cool. theyre having a hard time w/ the heat and sun. :sun: :help:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

nope.. no sunburn.. she's been lubed up with 50 spf.. my phone is just weird.. sometimes it makes pictures blue.. sometimes red..


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

cool. our pigs got sunburn last year...had to get them to stop licking the sunblock off each other! :doh:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

lol yes.. pigs are notorious sunbloc eaters..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*



> my "big man" lol


 so cute... :wink:

she definitely looks close ....close....she is sunk in the ligs area and her bag has that shiny look on the bottom area...her bag is looking good :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

thanks pam.. she finally started to develop a nice foreudder today.. now if only that back arch would lift.. but.. she is much fuller now...


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

How is she doing??


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

my friend said no newer improvements as of 12.. i'm gearing up to go see her now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*



> thanks pam.. she finally started to develop a nice foreudder today.. now if only that back arch would lift.. but.. she is much fuller now...


 your welcome SDK.....she is looking really good..... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

i'm really thinking tonight we'll have kids.. still a bunch of feed in her feeders... and this!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

tonight or sooner wow.....she has alot of discharge and her udder is getting tighter.... :wink:


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

WOW her udder exploded!
Yep I say kids sometime this evening! :leap:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: Kabooki day 143.. seriously close..no eating.. bigger udder.*

and you'd be spot on!!

she had them about 4 on the dot.. my friend from fresno must be my lucky charm.. no issues.. and she literally had them both out, and started to clean.. I helped out.. I'm very pleased with kabooki and her motherly attitude.. like a pro.. the kids were clean up and nursing withing 10 minutes

oh.. but there both boys :boy: :boy:

which i am happy about.. because now i've got my guido ( pronounced Gwee-doh) who is a pretty two tone reddish chammoisee with white

and a spare boy. i've named him antonio for now.. very cute thing a grey chamoisee with a bit of white..


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations on such healthy kids


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats... :leap: ......I am so happy... that they are healthy and mom is to ...there adorable....  ....Hey ....you should have your friend over more often..... :wink:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

I know!!! lol


and sarah has magical prayer power.. she prayed for two boys.. and i got two boys.. lol


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

cute! i love antonio's coloring!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats!! They are beautiful


----------



## Suellen (Mar 9, 2008)

Very cute kids. I love the Moms colors
.
Suellen


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats!! :boy: :boy:


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

:stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I know!!! lol
> 
> and sarah has magical prayer power.. she prayed for two boys.. and i got two boys.. lol


that is super neat... :wink: ...sounds like a very special person....and you are very blessed ...to have her.. as a friend.. ray: :hug: :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :stars:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats on the boys! Love their colors!


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweet beautiful babies.  Many congratulations and best wishes. arty: 
What a weekend, eh? 

Our girls did great jobs. :hi5: 

Anna


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i LOVE these boys!! a day old and sooo loving!! makes me want to straight up sell every nigerian i have and get more

here's the link to my facebook album with all their piccies in it.. sooooo cute!!!!! 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=89293&id=543681127#/album.php?aid=89293&id=543681127


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i got a bunch of really adorable pics of the obys today and left my camera at liz's


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

They are SO CUTE!!!!!!! Congrats!! :leap:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

gorgeous babies - congrats!


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

well i got my pictures all up.. i took ALOT!!!

so here's my facebook for them

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=94098&id=543681127&saved#/album.php?aid=94098&id=543681127


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

SDK .....facebook says you have to log in.......on both 

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=8 ... =543681127

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=9 ... =543681127

needs:
Facebook Login


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

:stars: Congrats on the new additions and being so pleased with the boys.


----------

